# Oaklahoma joe mod question



## beer and bbq (Mar 15, 2022)

I have an Oaklahoma joe highland. Was wondering which option is best for an overall more even smoke

1. Install a baffle plate
2. Extend smoke stack closer to grate
3. Do both


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 16, 2022)

I have the Highland with the baffle plates and a water pan, but never extended the stack. I have used it sometimes without the water pan, but never really used it without the plates and I'm happy with the results. I still use it for small cooks occasionally and my opinion is I like the baffle plates. Of note, I did not bolt the 2 baffle plates together as the directions suggest, I just push them together. It makes it easier to remove them to clean underneath.


----------



## beer and bbq (Mar 16, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I have the Highland with the baffle plates and a water pan, but never extended the stack. I have used it sometimes without the water pan, but never really used it without the plates and I'm happy with the results. I still use it for small cooks occasionally and my opinion is I like the baffle plates. Of note, I did not bolt the 2 baffle plates together as the directions suggest, I just push them together. It makes it easier to remove them to clean underneath.


Did you buy the water pan that goes with baffle plate or use something else for water!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 16, 2022)

I bought a package that included the plates, water pan, firebox basket, gaskets and latches. It's the Total Control Complete Mod Kit. My opinion is the charcoal basket for the firebox is a waste, mine burned through in about a year, but the package may be cheaper to buy than the individual pieces. Interweb search for Total Control Complete Mod Kit by BBQsmokerMods.com and it will pop up...


----------



## beer and bbq (Mar 16, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I bought a package that included the plates, water pan, firebox basket, gaskets and latches. It's the Total Control Complete Mod Kit. My opinion is the charcoal basket for the firebox is a waste, mine burned through in about a year, but the package may be cheaper to buy than the individual pieces. Interweb search for Total Control Complete Mod Kit by BBQsmokerMods.com and it will pop up...


You go stainless steel or heavy duty steel?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 17, 2022)

The water pan is stainless, the rest is not.


----------

